# Datenbank erstellen, aber wie?



## man23 (11. Apr 2005)

Hallo alle miteinander

Ich will eine Datenbank mit Java erstellen. Aber wie fange ich da am besten an? Ich habe zwar schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Java, aber Hilfe mit dem Programmieren könnte ich trotzdem gebrauchen.

Die Datenbank sollte folgendes speichern können:

Als Eingabe sollte es geben:

Name:
Vorname:
Alter:
Klasse:
Buch:
sonstiges:

das müsste dann gespeichert und irgendwo angezeigt werden, damit man es aufrufen kann und nach bestimmten Namen, Vornamen oder ähnlichem Suchen kann.

ich wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar und würde mich auf ein paar antworten sehr freuen.
vielen dank

euer man23


----------



## guenni81 (11. Apr 2005)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_20_000.htm#Xxx999380


----------



## DP (12. Apr 2005)

gehts noch? WIR MACHEN KEINE HAUSAUFGABEN!

*closed*


----------

